# Eigenes Applet wird nicht angezeigt, aus dem Web gehts



## Tripley (5. Nov 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist schon verrückt. Wenn ich im Web rumbrowse, kann ich mir alle 
Applets anschauen.

Wenn ich bei mir auf dem Rechner auch nur das einfachste Applet laden
will, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung (IE und Mozzilla):

java.lang.IllegalArgumentException

	at sun.net.www.ParseUtil.decode(Unknown Source)

	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.Handler.openConnection(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.URL.openConnection(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.getAccessControlContext(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.getClassLoader(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createAppletThread(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.init(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.appletInit(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.viewer.LifeCycleManager.initAppletPanel(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.viewer.WNetscapePluginObject$Initer.run(Unknown Source)

Bin langsam am verzweifeln...

Danke für jede Hilfe

Tom


----------



## Campino (5. Nov 2005)

Hast du nur immer dasselbe Applet von deiner Festplatte getestet oder auch mal andere?

Eine illegalArgumentException heißt, dass ein Argument übergeben wurde, dass nicht übergeben werden darf, dass kann ein Fehler des Appletprogrammieres sein...


----------



## Guest (5. Nov 2005)

Hi,

nein, es waren verschiedene.
Ich habe ein fertiges Bsp. aus dem Netz verwendet und auch selbst ein 
simples Applet geschrieben.

Mittlerweile habe ich mein Applet auf meine Homepage hochgeladen.
Da funktioniert es dann. Aber so kann man ja schlecht entwickeln.
Immer kompilieren, hochladen und dann testen.

Tom


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Nov 2005)

Hm, dann gucken wir mal so in deine Umgebung.
Wie sieht denn dein Applet-Tag aus?
Und zeige mal eins von den Applets, die nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2005)

Moinsen,

also mein Tag schaut folgendermaßen aus:

<APPLET
  ARCHIVE  = "bild.jar"
  CODEBASE = "./applets/"
  CODE     = "Bild.class"
  NAME     = "Bild"
  WIDTH    = 200
  HEIGHT   = 200
  HSPACE   = 0
  VSPACE   = 0
  ALIGN    = middle
>
</APPLET>


Der Source-Code für dieses wirklich einfache Applet schaut so aus:

import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class Bild extends Applet{

 Image img; 

  public void init(){
    img = getImage(getCodeBase(),"images/java.gif");	
  }

  public void paint(Graphics g){
    g.drawImage(img, 10,10, this);	
  }
}


Das ganze packe ich dann in ein JAR-Archiv, welches ich unter ./applets ablege.
Das Bild ist auch drin, im Unterverzeichnis ./images.

Es MUSS etwas mit meinem System zu tun haben - nur was???

TOM


----------

